# Best conditioner for fine hair



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

The older Tassy gets (12) the more fine her hair gets. It is very hard to deal with the constant knots. She rubs her back on the berber carpet & it knots instantly! 
What is the BEST shampoo & conditioner to use? She is also getting a much shorter cut next week.


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Has she had a thyroid panel (not just a T4) done recently?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think any coat will tangle or worse if they rub on berber carpet. 

I've just tried a new shampoo/conditioner all-in-one that Bonnie Palmer is going to be selling
in November (I think). It's WONDERFUL!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli has fine hair and my favorite conditioner is Les Poochs Micro-Encapsulated Creme Rinse (Female one). I add a small amount (I'm guessing about a teaspoon) to approx. 4 ounces of water. You can dilute it according to how much conditioning you need and how hard/soft your water is.

Link to Les Poochs




I'm constantly trying new shampoos and conditioners, but right now my favorite shampoo is Show Season's Sugar Cookie. It's very lightly fragranced.

Link to Show Seasons






Joy


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 2 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825114


> I think any coat will tangle or worse if they rub on berber carpet.
> 
> I've just tried a new shampoo/conditioner all-in-one that Bonnie Palmer is going to be selling
> in November (I think). It's WONDERFUL![/B]


Where can I get this wonderful shampoo Brit?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 2 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825114


> I think any coat will tangle or worse if they rub on berber carpet.
> 
> I've just tried a new shampoo/conditioner all-in-one that Bonnie Palmer is going to be selling
> in November (I think). It's WONDERFUL![/B]






Is it "Why Bitch" shampoo?? I ordered this shampoo today. It's a new all-in-one shampoo/conditioner that's getting good reviews by groomers. 


Joy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ Sep 2 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825176


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 2 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825114





> I think any coat will tangle or worse if they rub on berber carpet.
> 
> I've just tried a new shampoo/conditioner all-in-one that Bonnie Palmer is going to be selling
> in November (I think). It's WONDERFUL![/B]







Is it "Why Bitch" shampoo? I ordered this today. I haven't tried it, but it's an all-in-one shampoo/conditioner that's getting good reviews by groomers.




Joy
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, Joy. It's not on the market yet and has no formal name. I'll be sure to let you and others know when it's out. It's wonderful! It has no
surfactants and great for the skin.


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all your help. Today I just gave in and at her age decided on a puppy cut. She has had long hair since she was a puppy so now that she is almost 13 I think it will be easier on both of us. She hates to be brushed/combed and with her hair so fine she was constantly knotted up. I'll get a picture when I pick her up to show off her new hair do!


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

For soft coats, no conditioner should be used, it will only soften the re growth and make things worse . Try a light silicon spray for finishing after the blow dry, like Magic touch or the like.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 2 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825196


> QUOTE (vjw @ Sep 2 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825176





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 2 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825114





> I think any coat will tangle or worse if they rub on berber carpet.
> 
> I've just tried a new shampoo/conditioner all-in-one that Bonnie Palmer is going to be selling
> in November (I think). It's WONDERFUL![/B]







Is it "Why Bitch" shampoo? I ordered this today. I haven't tried it, but it's an all-in-one shampoo/conditioner that's getting good reviews by groomers


Joy
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, Joy. It's not on the market yet and has no formal name. I'll be sure to let you and others know when it's out. It's wonderful! It has no
surfactants and great for the skin.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brit, does this mean we can use the shampoo/conditioner, no diluting it and we are good to go. If Bonnie comes up with this and the dog has a clean coat and silky feel and look, she will be a millionaire!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I can't wait for Bonnies shampoo, I'm so excited and if it's as special as her Angels, your right she will be a millionaire! But until Bonnies shampoo is available B3 and Les Pooch hypoallergic shampoo and conditioner work on my older thin coated rescues


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 11 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838885


> For soft coats, no conditioner should be used, it will only soften the re growth and make things worse . Try a light silicon spray for finishing after the blow dry, like Magic touch or the like.[/B]


So does this mean I shouldn't use conditioner on Raine? She has very fine hair that tangles easily and I've been putting more (concentrated) conditioner on her. I even bought Fur Butter and hope to use it in the winter months. I'm confused--to condition or not? :huh:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I would love to have a great answer here also, since Wookie had "light silk" hair.

And GREAT that Bonnie is gonna have a new product to sell, GOOD for her!


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok to clarify, B3 has no conditioner in it .
Conditioner is bad for soft coats IMO, it constently softens and breaks down texture and slows down a dogs natural production of oil & can clog pores! Conditioner softens coats and will soften regrowth so you are always weakening and softening the coat so when you brush you lose coat or break coat & cause damage... because you are softening and weaking the natural texture. If you always use conditioner how do you know what your dogs true texture is? It can take months to fix an over conditioned over moiturized coat.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had one dog with a fine, silky coat. As my final rinse I used a very, very, very light mixture of Coat Handler conditioner and left it on.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 06:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839110


> I've had one dog with a fine, silky coat. As my final rinse I used a very, very, very light mixture of Coat Handler conditioner and left it on.[/B]


Was that your 'conditioner' though? I've ordered the B3 and will definitely try it. I'm definitely afraid of drying the hair out by not conditioning. i know you can over-conditioner and have avoided that pitfall (when growing Lucy out) When I bathed Lois for the show this weekend, I used Coat handler clarifying to get out the oil, then use Dove shampoo and conditioner (very diluted) and her coat didn't come out too bad.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Stacy, that is the conditioner...Just that light rinse left in. Anything heavier would leave a stringy appearance to this coat.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839137


> Stacy, that is the conditioner...Just that light rinse left in. Anything heavier would leave a stringy appearance to this coat.[/B]


oh yes, I know the stringy look. Not attractive at all, i must say.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839110


> I've had one dog with a fine, silky coat. As my final rinse I used a very, very, very light mixture of Coat Handler conditioner and left it on.[/B]


I like Coat Handler, also you can do a vinegar rince after. It works great.
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839186


> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839110





> I've had one dog with a fine, silky coat. As my final rinse I used a very, very, very light mixture of Coat Handler conditioner and left it on.[/B]


I like Coat Handler, also you can do a vinegar rince after. It works great.
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you using regular vinegar? I'm really sensitive to the smell of vinegar...what type of dilution?


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839229


> QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839186





> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839110





> I've had one dog with a fine, silky coat. As my final rinse I used a very, very, very light mixture of Coat Handler conditioner and left it on.[/B]


I like Coat Handler, also you can do a vinegar rince after. It works great.
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you using regular vinegar? I'm really sensitive to the smell of vinegar...what type of dilution?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You don't want to use cider vinegar, just the clear regular. half and half is good mix. And they really don't smell after...no salad here...LOL. It leaves the coat nice and shiny also.
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839256


> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839229





> QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839186





> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839110





> I've had one dog with a fine, silky coat. As my final rinse I used a very, very, very light mixture of Coat Handler conditioner and left it on.[/B]


I like Coat Handler, also you can do a vinegar rince after. It works great.
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you using regular vinegar? I'm really sensitive to the smell of vinegar...what type of dilution?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You don't want to use cider vinegar, just the clear regular. half and half is good mix. And they really don't smell after...no salad here...LOL. It leaves the coat nice and shiny also.
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is the vinegar rinse to be used right after the conditioner or after the shampoo (no conditioner)?


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839257


> QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839256





> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839229





> QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839186





> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839110





> I've had one dog with a fine, silky coat. As my final rinse I used a very, very, very light mixture of Coat Handler conditioner and left it on.[/B]


I like Coat Handler, also you can do a vinegar rince after. It works great.
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you using regular vinegar? I'm really sensitive to the smell of vinegar...what type of dilution?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You don't want to use cider vinegar, just the clear regular. half and half is good mix. And they really don't smell after...no salad here...LOL. It leaves the coat nice and shiny also.
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is the vinegar rinse to be used right after the conditioner or after the shampoo (no conditioner)?
[/B][/QUOTE]
After the conditioner. Hope this helps.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839263


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839257





> QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839256





> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839229





> QUOTE (notori @ Oct 12 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839186





> QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839110





> I've had one dog with a fine, silky coat. As my final rinse I used a very, very, very light mixture of Coat Handler conditioner and left it on.[/B]


I like Coat Handler, also you can do a vinegar rince after. It works great.
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you using regular vinegar? I'm really sensitive to the smell of vinegar...what type of dilution?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You don't want to use cider vinegar, just the clear regular. half and half is good mix. And they really don't smell after...no salad here...LOL. It leaves the coat nice and shiny also.
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is the vinegar rinse to be used right after the conditioner or after the shampoo (no conditioner)?
[/B][/QUOTE]
After the conditioner. Hope this helps.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, thanks.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 11 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839038


> Ok to clarify, B3 has no conditioner in it .
> Conditioner is bad for soft coats IMO, it constently softens and breaks down texture and slows down a dogs natural production of oil & can clog pores! Conditioner softens coats and will soften regrowth so you are always weakening and softening the coat so when you brush you lose coat or break coat & cause damage... because you are softening and weaking the natural texture. If you always use conditioner how do you know what your dogs true texture is? It can take months to fix an over conditioned over moiturized coat.[/B]


Is this why a coat that is changing out matts more when you use a conditioner?

Tina


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, the coat textures are softened, thus more mats as well as some products add too much moisture and the hair collapses on itself, when you brush out the coat and it will just break.
Stimulating natural healthy production of oil is the best conditioner .

Also a vinigar rinse is ok but not after a conditioner....why would you do that? You are only adding synthetic moisture then p/h blasting it.

I will share this then shut up. The more products you use the harder you make it on yourself. First you shampoo then add wax,lard or oil based products, then that softens and damages the coat, stops balenced natural oil production, then you add products and repeat. Build up starts, pour clogging starts thus leaving you with dry brittle broken coats and quick matting occurs.

Just some simple things to concider. You should be maintaining coats not dictating coats. Warm water opens folicles and pores, cool water closes them and allows for less damage. Warm dryers open pores and cool dryers close to allow for less damage. These are simple rules to follow when working with coats simply.

You might want to play around with the difference you see in just changing to a cool water final rinse(distilled if you want to be fancy) and the last 5 minutes of finishing use cool air to dry


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 12 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839367


> Yes, the coat textures are softened, thus more mats as well as some products add too much moisture and the hair collapses on itself, when you brush out the coat and it will just break.
> Stimulating natural healthy production of oil is the best conditioner .
> 
> Also a vinigar rinse is ok but not after a conditioner....why would you do that? You are only adding synthetic moisture then p/h blasting it.
> ...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 12 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839367


> Yes, the coat textures are softened, thus more mats as well as some products add too much moisture and the hair collapses on itself, when you brush out the coat and it will just break.
> Stimulating natural healthy production of oil is the best conditioner .
> 
> Also a vinigar rinse is ok but not after a conditioner....why would you do that? You are only adding synthetic moisture then p/h blasting it.
> ...


No, why shut up! Please keep sharing! I love your tips and scientific explanations! I think I've been over-conditioning. It does seem like the more conditioner I use, the more matting I get. Casanova has a very fine silky coat.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Oct 13 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839398


> QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 12 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839367





> Yes, the coat textures are softened, thus more mats as well as some products add too much moisture and the hair collapses on itself, when you brush out the coat and it will just break.
> Stimulating natural healthy production of oil is the best conditioner .
> 
> Also a vinigar rinse is ok but not after a conditioner....why would you do that? You are only adding synthetic moisture then p/h blasting it.
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Very interesting stuff to read/know. After the bath would/do you suggest using a detangler/grooming spray on the coat- right before drying?


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok here is a test for all of you today.....this is a tip I got from a very well known handler:
You all have homework today. get all of your products out... sprays, conditioners and the like:

1)grap as many q-tips as you have bottles

2)go to your bathroom mirror or a window pain

3) dip a q-tip in your product smear it on your glass and let air dry

4) when dry: blow dry with a hairdryer for a few minutes

5) come back 24 hours later and try and clean your glass with water and a towel

6) see what comes off and how hard it is to remove

7) that is what you are putting on your dogs coat!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmmm......what an interesting idea!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thats a great test to try! I am a big fan of less is more, and I dilute dilute dilute and rinse rinse rinse, then rinse some more. 

The vinegar rinse sounds really good to me, in fact, I recall seeing it as a disinfecting rinse from Dr. Karen Becker here. I don't think I would do it for every bath, though. But one thing I am certain - I use white vinegar a LOT for my cleaning, especially windows, and so I'm sure that it will pass this test.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 11 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839038


> Ok to clarify, B3 has no conditioner in it .
> Conditioner is bad for soft coats IMO, it constently softens and breaks down texture and slows down a dogs natural production of oil & can clog pores! Conditioner softens coats and will soften regrowth so you are always weakening and softening the coat so when you brush you lose coat or break coat & cause damage... because you are softening and weaking the natural texture. If you always use conditioner how do you know what your dogs true texture is? It can take months to fix an over conditioned over moiturized coat.[/B]



I got this product in the mail yesterday and couldn't wait to try it. I have never used just a shampoo and was looking forward to trying it. First I tried it on my 6.5 mos old puppy who has never had a mat in his life (except for topknot left in too long) He turned out pretty good and I look forward to seeing if his no matting continues (although I know he's due for coat change) He has a silk coat that can be a little wispy but boy is it easy to take care of. 

So today I tried it on Lucy who has a pretty resiliant coat. She has been shaved down several times and regrown, so we definitely had our share of battles with frizz. She has a nice silk coat that is a tiny bit on the coarser side but i haven't had many problems with it in a while and I do 'nothing' to it. No oil, no wraps and she is a house dog. I usually use Dove on her, especially on show days.

After using this product on her, I really have mixed feelings. I love the way the coat feels and how shiney it is but don't like the way it looks. I almost feel like it made the coat too soft and the ends were soooo frizzy when I finished blowdrying (and i used a cold rinse at the end, which lucy hates, LOL) I had to flat iron her just to try to help the frizzies. I've never had a problem with her ends looking super thin and it's been a while since we've had a lot of frizz, so not sure what i need to change here! Did I do something wrong? I diluted it 8:1, like it said on the directions. I used a tiny bit of Quicker Slicker before blow drying her. When she was half way grown out, boy did she frizz but since her coat has gotten to the ground, it hasn't been an issue.

Here are a few pictures of her four days ago


















and today (and this was after flat ironing)


















I wanted to test it on my other dogs first before using it on the coat that I REALLY need help with (a true fragile, thin silk coat that mats a LOT) i have her in oil as the lesser of two evils, something I do not like doing at all. 

Do you have any recommendations? I love the 'less is more' theory and embrace it whole-heartedly and really like how shiney and 'natural' feeling the coats feel. I just wish I could get the bottom half of her coat as nice looking as the top! It felt a bit liberating not using conditioner, LOL.

So I don't feel like I'm hijacking the thread, to the OP, I still haven't found the 'perfect' shampoo/conditioner for fine hair and I wish I would!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Has any tried Tresemme? Supposedly good on fine coats, diluted 10:1. Louis has a terribly thin and matting coat. I meant to get some the other day before his bath but didn't have time to go to the store.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Oct 14 2009, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839962


> Has any tried Tresemme? Supposedly good on fine coats, diluted 10:1. Louis has a terribly thin and matting coat. I meant to get some the other day before his bath but didn't have time to go to the store.[/B]


I've tried the deep cleansing shampoo on my coat that is like Louis (Lois, maybe it's an "L" thing) and i can't remember which Tresemme conditioner (i think it's like sleek and shine) and it made the coat a little fly away. I usually stick with Dove Go Fresh in the yellow bottles, diluted about 15:1 on my terribly thin matting coat. Oh and I had to put her in oil to try to prevent matting (the whole lesser of two evil things) I'm hoping I don't regret that.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839964


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Oct 14 2009, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839962





> Has any tried Tresemme? Supposedly good on fine coats, diluted 10:1. Louis has a terribly thin and matting coat. I meant to get some the other day before his bath but didn't have time to go to the store.[/B]


I've tried the deep cleansing shampoo on my coat that is like Louis (Lois, maybe it's an "L" thing) and i can't remember which Tresemme conditioner (i think it's like sleek and shine) and it made the coat a little fly away. I usually stick with Dove Go Fresh in the yellow bottles, diluted about 15:1 on my terribly thin matting coat. Oh and I had to put her in oil to try to prevent matting (the whole lesser of two evil things) I'm hoping I don't regret that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I heard that the deep cleansing tresemme is no good for coats like Louis's and that you just have to buy the "regular" (forget the name) tresemme. Ill let you know once I give it a try. Louis's coat is impossible and I pretty much buckle in to shaving it down after I've had enough.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Oct 14 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839970


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839964





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Oct 14 2009, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839962





> Has any tried Tresemme? Supposedly good on fine coats, diluted 10:1. Louis has a terribly thin and matting coat. I meant to get some the other day before his bath but didn't have time to go to the store.[/B]


I've tried the deep cleansing shampoo on my coat that is like Louis (Lois, maybe it's an "L" thing) and i can't remember which Tresemme conditioner (i think it's like sleek and shine) and it made the coat a little fly away. I usually stick with Dove Go Fresh in the yellow bottles, diluted about 15:1 on my terribly thin matting coat. Oh and I had to put her in oil to try to prevent matting (the whole lesser of two evil things) I'm hoping I don't regret that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I heard that the deep cleansing tresemme is no good for coats like Louis's and that you just have to buy the "regular" (forget the name) tresemme. Ill let you know once I give it a try. Louis's coat is impossible and I pretty much buckle in to shaving it down after I've had enough.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh i wish i had the shaving option! Definitely let me know which one you get if it works on the coat. I didn't have a lot of trouble with Lois' coat the first 6-7 months but since her coat change, OMG. Nightmare!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've been using the silky formula tresemme conditioner on Soda lately...I like it on his thick, heavy silk coat, but hate it on Roo who has a much more moderate coat. I find I can alter my dilution of Crown Royal for most any of my coats, but don't like it on thin coats.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I use the Tresemme Anti-Breakage conditioner on Boo & sometimes on Hannah. It makes their hair smooth & sleeker & less tangles in their long ears,tail, & topknot,their bodies are cut short. It works really well on Boo who has a mixture of cottony & heavier silk. Hannah has the finer more fragile silky hair & it's thinner than Boos.


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to keep in mind, the ends are the part with the most wear and tear, also once you remove build up you get a greater sense of what the real coat looks like. In your dogs situation I would tip off about 1/4 to 1/8 of an inch once a month to see fantastic results. I would use Vellus satin cream, about the amount of a dime rub it into your hands and work through to the ends.
Also in the alternative crown royale magic touch spray when the dog is 3/4 dry mist into the air above, let fall onto the coat and finish blow drying, when all done drying light mist again, iron.....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 15 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840415


> You have to keep in mind, the ends are the part with the most wear and tear, also once you remove build up you get a greater sense of what the real coat looks like. In your dogs situation I would tip off about 1/4 to 1/8 of an inch once a month to see fantastic results. I would use Vellus satin cream, about the amount of a dime rub it into your hands and work through to the ends.
> Also in the alternative crown royale magic touch spray when the dog is 3/4 dry mist into the air above, let fall onto the coat and finish blow drying, when all done drying light mist again, iron.....[/B]



If this is Lucy's 'real' coat texture, I DON'T WANT IT, lol. 

I am the first to admit that her coat is not in 'perfect' show condition but it doesn't need to be. She is my 10 year old daughter's junior showmanship dog and she has been completely shaved and regrown within the last year and a half. She is not wrapped, is not kept in oil and is a full-time house dog. I know her ends are damaged, the clippers created a mess, for one thing. And my daughter does most of her grooming. 

Her ends are trimmed every time she is shown, so at least once a month. I have Vellus satin creame and use it for her topknot and moustache, but I never have felt I 'needed' to use it on her ends because they haven't frizzed out like this in months. I am going to rebathe her and use your product with my 'usual' conditioner and I'm sure she'll turn out nice and pretty. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep in mind conditioner is going to weigh things down and mask wear and tear on ends, Your dog is beatiful, and you are doing a wonderful job with that coat and kudos to your cute little girl, what a doll! 

I would still tip off more of those ends a little more often, I can see exactly what needs to go from those pictures, you will see a big difference. Conditioner is not going to repair those ends just mask them.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839964


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Oct 14 2009, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839962





> Has any tried Tresemme? Supposedly good on fine coats, diluted 10:1. Louis has a terribly thin and matting coat. I meant to get some the other day before his bath but didn't have time to go to the store.[/B]


I've tried the deep cleansing shampoo on my coat that is like Louis (Lois, maybe it's an "L" thing) and i can't remember which Tresemme conditioner (i think it's like sleek and shine) and it made the coat a little fly away. I usually stick with Dove Go Fresh in the yellow bottles, diluted about 15:1 on my terribly thin matting coat. Oh and I had to put her in oil to try to prevent matting (the whole lesser of two evil things) I'm hoping I don't regret that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry to hijack this thread but wanted to let you know I bought Dove Go Fresh and used it on Haley tonight....Wow, I'm liking it!! The other shampoo and conditioners I have used weighted her coat down, looked almost flat. Tonight her coat is fluffy, full and so soft. I will be able to tell more tomorrow but so far so good!!

Thank you!!

Celena


----------

